
Trek introduces chainless bicycles - jaydub
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5i1hdwxnahLqyKQtgRr8yf-3dr5hwD94HHL3O1
======
khafra
Chainless bicycles have been around for a while* in other forms, but it's nice
to see a major manufacturer getting in on it--this should bring prices on it
down. I know I'd gladly pay a few extra bucks for the lower maintenance of a
belt drive, which doesn't carry the negative performance impact of a shaft
drive.

* <http://www.dynamicbicycles.com/>

